# Suffolk Univ. Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Officer (University Police)
Institution:
*Suffolk University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/24/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Primary/Principal Responsibilities:*
Duties include, but are not limited to:

Provide security for the University faculty, students, staff and guests, buildings and properties. Specific activities include maintaining a fixed post, handling desk duty including data entry and reporting, turning lights on and off, unlocking exterior and interior doors, executing interior checks with or without a "Detex" tour system. Prepare and submit appropriate reports.

Give verbal directives to students, faculty, staff and visitors to ensure compliance with University policies and procedures with respect to public safety matters. Verbally detain offenders of University public safety policies. Under the direction of a University Police Officer, physically detain offenders of University public safety policies. Call for police assistance as necessary.

Answer telephones and provide assistance to callers and visitors. Respond to calls for assistance. Take photographs for and issue University identification cards.

Administer first aid and CPR to level of training.

*Requirements/Qualifications:*


Must have a high school diploma or GED;
Must be 18 years of age;
Must be available to work any shift as assigned;
Must have excellent communication and human relation skills;
Preferably, have a valid CPR and First Aid certifications;
Must have no prior felony record;
Must be able to perform data entry and run simple reports from computerized systems.
*Physical activities include but are not limited to:*


Sitting and standing for extended periods of time;
Walking and running as needed;
Walking up and down stairs;
Physically detaining a human being under the direction of a police officer or otherwise;
Lifting a human as needed;
Pulling/ pushing a human being;
Ability to utilize human senses, sight, sound, touch, taste, smell.
*Work environment:*


Ability to work inside and outside of building during all types of weather;
Ability to work flexible hours including all rotating shift assignments, nights, weekends, holidays; available for on-call assignment and overtime as needed;
Ability to sit or stand at a location for long periods of time;
Ability to walk for extended periods of times.
*Note:*

Security Officers do not have a warrant as a Special State Police Officer and thus have no arrest authority. It is a uniformed position equipped with a radio.

*Other:*

The use of tobacco products while on duty is prohibited.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Suffolk University

Online App. Form:
http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qg19Vfw5&j=obzX2fwt&k=Apply


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

FYI

This is a great little department. Outstanding group of people with a lot of property between government center and china town. Proactive and some decent action. 

They LOVE to hire from the security side and do so every chance they get. This is a textbook example of taking an unsworn job, putting in the grunt work and getting a GREAT chance to get picked up and sent to an academy. Good luck!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

And if you have a bachelors you can get your law degree for cheap


----------



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

What is the starting salary for security officers?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Starting pay isn't much. However, you can attend University Classes for Free. Which is worth it if you're looking to continue your education.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Still unarmed...which is crazy!

Is the Chief still a retired MSP guy?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

felony said:


> Starting pay isn't much. However, you can attend University Classes for Free. Which is worth it if you're looking to continue your education.


What's the starting pay?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Last I heard it was $15 hr but may be closer to $18 now. That was 9 years ago.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Javert said:


> Still unarmed...which is crazy!
> 
> Is the Chief still a retired MSP guy?


yes


----------

